# Finally started the install of the Giant 34-Inch Subwoofer



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

If you haven't seen my earlier posts, I am putting a 34-inch / 211-Lb Audiobahn subwoofer into a Honda Z600 car. For power, I am using a 42-inch Linear Power amp, plus as many Zapco 151 amps as I can fit. Thank you everyone for all the input on doing this install. I have been planning and buying equipment for years, waiting to start this adventure and now it is finally coming together. Not much done yet, but it is finally starting!!!
---UPDATE---

Today, I finally finished up the facing for the box. I knew it would look big in the car, but didn't realize that it would be this big. The speaker is really, really going to take up the whole car. I figured it would, but now that it is finally starting to come together, it looks huge. Absolutely huge. Way bigger than I imagined.
On the mock up of putting the Linear Power amp in to make sure it would fit, I have had to remove both sides of the back panels. It would not fit in any other way. And it fits only in the one place shown in the picture below. Will not mount standing up. Flat, and only in one place. Period. I was starting to think I would need a crowbar to fit it in. But after about 20 minute long wrestling match, I finally got it to fit. Originally I was going to use some US Amps VLX series amplifiers, but they are 45" long, and will not fit. (just listed them on Ebay)... 42" is going to be the maximum amp length I can use. The only way I think I could use the VLX amps is to mount a surf rack on top of the car, and put them in the rack. I am still not sure if the Linear Power amp is going to work in this though. After the box if finished, I will have even less room to work it into its mounting spot. If it won't fit after the box is built, then I guess I will Ebay it, and get a couple of Harrison 1600w amps. They are tiny, so I know those will fit. 
Tomorrow, I start on building the box into the car. Not possible to build the box, then put it in. Other than the amp fit problem, it is going smooth. Will be taking the doors off tomorrow sometime to get a little more wiggle room. Anyway, just figured I would post an update. Will post another update in a week or so. Hopefully by then, the box will be built and the sub will be in. I put a few pics below. To see more pics, click the link below, then go to the "Honda Z600" Link in the albums part. If you want to see more of what is going in the car audio-wise, there is a link for audio too. 
http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh wow! That is going to be superb fun 

I hope your investing in enough deadening for all the panels, that combo is going to shake that poor little Honda all over the place. So I take it the install is going to be very stealth yes


----------



## Daniel` (Jul 26, 2008)

It's going to move the whole car. See if you can do jumps


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes it is. Complete Steath system. Will even build a false cover over the HU in the dash. Nobody will know that I have a system. 

On the deadening material... I built a 8x10 underground storm room 2 years ago. To waterproof the concrete, I used rolls of some material that I think will work perfect. So I kept a roll for when I decided to build. Can't remember the name of it, but it is shiny white on one side, and super sticky on the other. Peel off the backing, then stick it. When put to metal, the metal looses its ping. I figure about 1/4 roll will do the car. I did the front floorboard already, and you can tell a huge difference. Reminds me of the factory GM sound deadening material. I think it ran about $100 a roll. 4x100 ft. If anyone is interested, I will check into who makes it, and where to get it.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Daniel` said:


> It's going to move the whole car. See if you can do jumps


You just gave me an idea. Maybe I can reverse polarity to the sub and get better gas mileage...Wind power...


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

wow this is going to be a cool build to follow,keep up the good work.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

It is just plain blasphemy to do that to such a nice old honda.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Why did the chicken cross the road?




It got hit in the ass by a 34" sub.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Should blend well with the front stage.

Seriously though - I think you may want to add a bit more to the baffle. I'm not sure how heavy the sub is but **** any driver that is 34 inches is going to be a beast. I would at least think a quadruple baffles is in store.

Also... suspension upgrades?


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

The baffles look small for that big sub!! With that power requirement, what kind of alternator are you planning on using...


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Should blend well with the front stage.
> Seriously though - I think you may want to add a bit more to the baffle. I'm not sure how heavy the sub is but **** any driver that is 34 inches is going to be a beast. I would at least think a quadruple baffles is in store.
> Also... suspension upgrades?


The wall is just getting started. I will double it in thickness. Total will be 3" thick. It will hold it. I hope... I am guessing the overall weight of the box, sub, and amps will be about 500-600 Lbs. Definite need of some air bags in the rear to support the weight. Figure I will do that after the box is done. For the alternator, I have a 130A Delco style. The motor is air cooled, and the fan is a separate belt contraption. I am removing it, disabling the stator, and building a bracket for the alternator. Plus adding an electric fan in the front. The motor is only a 600cc motorcycle engine. 
I even have an idea for a separate generator to run in the rear. Only going this route as a last resort. There is a space where the spare tire sits that will hold a 2000w honda EU series generator. Would be a ton of work and really don't want to go that route unless I absolutely have to. The generator would have to be completely pulled apart and reconfigured. Would take a ton of time, but is an idea if I can't get the alt to work properly. Unless someone has a better idea...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> The wall is just getting started. I will double it in thickness. Total will be 3" thick. It will hold it. I hope... I am guessing the overall weight of the box, sub, and amps will be about 500-600 Lbs. Definite need of some air bags in the rear to support the weight. Figure I will do that after the box is done.


Gotcha. Yeah, my guess is 3 inches should be enough. Also, the sub is going to fit into the door opening correct? <-- that doesn't get asked very much


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, my guess is 3 inches should be enough. Also, the sub is going to fit into the door opening correct? <-- that doesn't get asked very much


After I pull the doors off, and find about 3 people to help put it in, it should fit. It better fit. Guess I can use the sunroof idea if not...


----------



## cmytaco (Jul 20, 2008)

impressive. a lil insane but impressive nonetheless. You should sell these on ebay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Should be interesting to do !

RC with a homegrown version...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Is this going to be IB or enclosed?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Is this going to be IB or enclosed?


Sealed/enclosed. I talked to someone in Finland that put a 34 into a Fiat. Box was too small, but still impressive. It did 147 at 55hz. I might try some porting later. Depends on how it sounds sealed. Someone on here gave me an idea in an post a few months ago about porting it out the bottom of the car. Sounds like a wild idea, but seems like it would work...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> After I pull the doors off, and find about 3 people to help put it in, it should fit. It better fit. Guess I can use the sunroof idea if not...


I guess you could always go with a Targa top if it doesn't fit through the doors! Then again, that car would look cute as a convertible.


----------



## Illusus (May 11, 2008)

Brace the magnet against the floor, it'll take some stress off the baffle and stiffen the whole assembly.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Illusus said:


> Brace the magnet against the floor, it'll take some stress off the baffle and stiffen the whole assembly.


More than that, with anything this large you should use an internal frame for the basket like they do with Jackhammers. The weight you would have from adding enough layers to the front just to support it is crazy. An internal frame would be so much better. If you hit a bump with 211 lbs (at least 75% of which is 18" away from the mounting point) it will put incredible stress on those screws.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Wut bottom end???


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

That poor car...


----------



## jtroy (Mar 25, 2007)

that looks like that monstrosity they built on mythbusters


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BoomHz said:


> Wut bottom end???


Should play 5 hz notes [ unless you let that pesky "Hoffman's Iron Law" get in the way of your dreamin  ].


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

jtroy said:


> that looks like that monstrosity they built on mythbusters


Yeah. The DIY speaker using the propeller drive as the speaker motor! Is that competition legal?


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

how much does that weigh??


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

wow nice work Tom.

Molesting that poor car


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I knew speakers were defined in inches, but I never knew amplifiers were defines in inches, I shall go measure my amplifier now in case somebody asks


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Hope you don't mind tomtomjr, but :


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

T/S parameters?


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

"This is a 1981 Honda, how dare you!" haha


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Calum said:


> "This is a 1981 Honda, how dare you!" haha


This is a 1972 Honda... About a third smaller than the 81...

ALSO... Tristan, I am not "molesting" the car. I am doing what should be
done to it. Improving it!!!  ... And if I remember right, when I got the sub, you said I should put it into the smallest car I could find. So I took your advice. 

I am trying to leave for the Galveston cleanup after the hurricane. Really a mess down there. So I will have to put the install on hold again if I can get in down there. Unless something changes and I get to stay...
I will do some steel bracing to the front facing. Thinking of building
a cage for the sub, mount the sub into the car, then building everything
else around it. Either way, it is going to be EXTREMELY time consuming. But
will be a neat/weird install when finished. Here is another pic. Shows the rest
of the sub, and my kid sitting on it...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> Sealed/enclosed. I talked to someone in Finland that put a 34 into a Fiat. Box was too small, but still impressive. It did 147 at 55hz. I might try some porting later. Depends on how it sounds sealed. Someone on here gave me an idea in an post a few months ago about porting it out the bottom of the car. Sounds like a wild idea, but seems like it would work...


That may have been me, that gave you the porting idea... I remember the post, but not sure about the idea or not... 

I still think you should IB the sub... That would give you plenty of room to work with for everything else.. AND, all you have to do is seal the baffle to the car (not always easy) I would at least try that first, for simplicity.. but then, you have to worry about things like windows blowing out and hatch seals flapping around... lol.. 

On that LP amp, once it's mounted, are you going to be able to even adjust the gain..?? lol.. 

This is going to be something, that is for sure, what exactly, hard to tell... lol..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good Lord... and I thought the two 12's I had on an Orion 2250SX in my CRX was crazy... this is the definition of the word insane! I am jealous...


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow...

I hope it works. I have no clue what you're expecting from that thing or if it can do what you hope. Loud I expect. Anything else, I don't know.

Deadening probably won't help you here, lol. You'll need to think on a whole new level of structural rigidity, a level you can't afford, lol.

I feel sorry for the car.


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> This is a 1972 Honda... About a third smaller than the 81...


It's from a movie that came out a couple years ago. 

oh, an and honest question. If you did an 'IB' setup with that sub in that car, would it really act as an IB or would the back be small enough to act as a sealed box?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Calum said:


> It's from a movie that came out a couple years ago.
> 
> oh, an and honest question. If you did an 'IB' setup with that sub in that car, would it really act as an IB or would the back be small enough to act as a sealed box?


Not sure. I will "bump" it with some power as it goes together to somewhat get some trial and error. Hopefully not too much error. I am worried about doing it as a wall, and blowing out the back hatch. They are not cheap on this car, and really difficult to find. The sealed box is what my goal is, but will be smaller in Cu Ft than what I really want to do. As of tonight, I think I am going to send the "wall" to someone I know that does carbon fiber. Just don't think I will be able to get the strength any other way. Really don't feel safe with wood holding the sub 6 inches from my head. If I hit the brakes, or had a light fender bender, (or accidently reversed polarity ) I am sure the sub would probably crush me. 211-lb subwoofers and the back of my head are not a good match...


----------



## pinflap (Jun 2, 2008)

holy crap! that thing is huge. the whole neighborhood will move


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

pinflap said:


> holy crap! that thing is huge. the whole neighborhood will move


I expect to feel it all the way down here.


----------



## pinflap (Jun 2, 2008)

word


----------



## energizedsbs (Dec 11, 2007)

how do subs that big sound? wouldnt the cone flex like hell?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

energizedsbs said:


> how do subs that big sound? wouldnt the cone flex like hell?


I have some of the Clarion 32" subs, and they sound great!!! I had one in my truck for a short time to play with it, and ended up knocking out most of the instrument panel, headlight switch, ect. The bass really knocks things around. 
Goes very,very,very,very low, and I like em. If I can get this one to sound anywhere near what the 32" does, I will be happy.


----------



## pinflap (Jun 2, 2008)

that's crazy, I love it!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> Not sure. I will "bump" it with some power as it goes together to somewhat get some trial and error. Hopefully not too much error. I am worried about doing it as a wall, and blowing out the back hatch. They are not cheap on this car, and really difficult to find. The sealed box is what my goal is, but will be smaller in Cu Ft than what I really want to do. As of tonight, I think I am going to send the "wall" to someone I know that does carbon fiber. Just don't think I will be able to get the strength any other way. Really don't feel safe with wood holding the sub 6 inches from my head. If I hit the brakes, or had a light fender bender, (or accidently reversed polarity ) I am sure the sub would probably crush me. 211-lb subwoofers and the back of my head are not a good match...


CF isn't going to help you... Best thing you could do, would be to have someone cut you a steel ring to go behind the subs mounting points, bolt through it


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought that the real CF was stronger than steel? ... Steel is an option, but sure is time consuming. Anyone else have an idea for what to make the facing out of? Looking for a solution. Wood I think will not work. So, now I have Carbon Fiber (the real stuff), Steel bracing (super time consuming) , ______________ ... Any other ideas? Just don't want the sub crashing through me and the windshield if I stop.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The gas mileage you'll save by not needing to use the AC will be offset by the weight being added. But at least you can stay cool while being cool.

That's going to be sweet. ** tips hat **


----------



## quakerroatmeal (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to listen to this thing when you are finish!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

quakerroatmeal said:


> I want to listen to this thing when you are finish!


No problem. Just tell me which way to aim the sub.  
You can check it out. I don't mind...

There sure are a lot of Dallas area people on here. Did anyone on
here work at any of the Dallas area car audio shops?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

chad said:


> I knew speakers were defined in inches, but I never knew amplifiers were defines in inches, I shall go measure my amplifier now in case somebody asks


20" ain't bad btw. It could maybe drive a 17" sub.


----------



## pinflap (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't work at any of the shops, but I have few friends that work at Car Toys. They have helped me with a couple of systems in the past. I'd like to hear that monster when it's done too!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Not sure how I missed this fun install, but keep the pictures coming.  *


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

capnxtreme said:


> 20" ain't bad btw. It could maybe drive a 17" sub.


You would have to mount the amp high up so gravity helps the sound flow "out of it" to getz the mad dee-beez!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> I thought that the real CF was stronger than steel? ... Steel is an option, but sure is time consuming. Anyone else have an idea for what to make the facing out of? Looking for a solution. Wood I think will not work. So, now I have Carbon Fiber (the real stuff), Steel bracing (super time consuming) , ______________ ... Any other ideas? Just don't want the sub crashing through me and the windshield if I stop.


I'm sorry, I wasn't talking about making the baffle out of steel, still use the MDF, it's nice and dense. I would however, make the cut for the hole tapered toward the basket, that way you can have as much "meat" as possible for the screw holes.. So, if you follow me, looking at the baffle, laying on a bench, mounting side up, the hole would be cut like \___________/

THEN, have the steel ring on the basket side of the baffle(back), the bolts (wouldn't even bother with screws) pass through the basket, through the wood baffle and through the steel ring, then using washers and Nylock nuts, bolt that ***** down..

You also might consider some angle iron around the parmeter to hold up the baffle. The angle, could be placed in ways that it would stop the baffle in the instance of a bender, I have no idea how you've planned to mount the baffle, so i'm just throwing things out there.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

nice sub but I thought we were an sq forum, do u compete in spl comps? What do u do with a 34 inch sub? What else are putting in, for your front stage?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't talking about making the baffle out of steel, still use the MDF, it's nice and dense. I would however, make the cut for the hole tapered toward the basket, that way you can have as much "meat" as possible for the screw holes.. So, if you follow me, looking at the baffle, laying on a bench, mounting side up, the hole would be cut like \___________/
> 
> THEN, have the steel ring on the basket side of the baffle(back), the bolts (wouldn't even bother with screws) pass through the basket, through the wood baffle and through the steel ring, then using washers and Nylock nuts, bolt that ***** down..
> 
> You also might consider some angle iron around the parmeter to hold up the baffle. The angle, could be placed in ways that it would stop the baffle in the instance of a bender, I have no idea how you've planned to mount the baffle, so i'm just throwing things out there.


The steel backing is an idea I am playing with. Pretty much have to I think. A complete steel ring is where it might get to be really time consuming. But if I did an octagon out of Angle, then weld it in, it might work that way. I think that might have to be the best option right now. Just hope it doesn't fall out the floor of the car. Sure is going to be a lot of weight...




Locke said:


> nice sub but I thought we were an sq forum, do u compete in spl comps? What do u do with a 34 inch sub? What else are putting in, for your front stage?


Don't remember this being an SQ only forum, but ok... But didn't plan on using this for DB either. Just want to move some air at a really low frequency.
For the front, I have a lot of 20 year old NOS Boston Acoustic mids (new, but have been refoamed), and lots of the same in the BA tweeters. The amps for the high end, are some of the best sounding amps ever... Zapco 151A's from the 1980's. So yes, I can do some SQ as well. Might be covered up till I turn the sub down, but will have some some type of SQ if needed. The head unit is a vintage Sony A10 (first cd changer, from 86 or so) . Has a wired remote, tuner, ect. and I can put in the visor, and inputs I can connect to an ipod. That way, I can use the Din cutout for eq's. Have lots of Zapco EQ's to run (PX's-PEQ/SEQ's), but might switch to Linear eq's if I can find a deal on some. I also have a pair of Cerwin Vega Turbocharger's, Some Autotek 31 band EQ's, Nakamichi EC200-EC200H crossovers, ect,ect. Will probably change up some of this as time goes on, but this is the goal for now... Just have to find room to put all of it in.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

tomtomjr said:


> Don't remember this being an SQ only forum, but ok... But didn't plan on using this for DB either. Just want to move some air at a really low frequency.
> For the front, I have a lot of 20 year old NOS Boston Acoustic mids (new, but have been refoamed), and lots of the same in the BA tweeters. The amps for the high end, are some of the best sounding amps ever... Zapco 151A's from the 1980's. So yes, I can do some SQ as well. Might be covered up till I turn the sub down, but will have some some type of SQ if needed. The head unit is a vintage Sony A10 (first cd changer, from 86 or so) . Has a wired remote, tuner, ect. and I can put in the visor, and inputs I can connect to an ipod. That way, I can use the Din cutout for eq's. Have lots of Zapco EQ's to run (PX's-PEQ/SEQ's), but might switch to Linear eq's if I can find a deal on some. I also have a pair of Cerwin Vega Turbocharger's, Some Autotek 31 band EQ's, Nakamichi EC200-EC200H crossovers, ect,ect. Will probably change up some of this as time goes on, but this is the goal for now... Just have to find room to put all of it in.


Now that's an old school who's who right there!! Arc's Dimetrious Karabinis had about 5-6 of those 151A's in a Grand Torino in the late 80's... still remember that system.

I am not sure the transport on that A10 can handle the vibrations from that sub... I had one in a 300ZX in 1989 and it skipped when I crossed the yellow line.

Cerwin Vega Car Bass Turbocharger FTMFW!!!! I haven't thought about one of those in 20+ years... 12 db boost at 30 Hz and that's it!!! 

Good times!! Keep it coming.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I loved that Torino, slick looking car. Could never remember the model number of that amp, thanks! MODULAR!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

chad said:


> I loved that Torino, slick looking car. Could never remember the model number of that amp, thanks! MODULAR!


He is the only person I remember from back in the day doing things the way we do them today. He had 3 - 6" Morels in each door and Electrovoice 15's. Morel didn't have any car drivers then, and Electrovoice still doesn't that I know of. I don't know if he did his own installs or not... there was some pretty trick stuff in that Torino for the 80's. Those amps were all anodized red, all three pieces... he fused two eq faces together and had them screened again to match original... in the late 80's... it's hard to find someone today to screen something for you.

Ahh memories!!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

The A-10 has a cool display/remote. Don't think I can use the changer at a high volume since it is 1st gen. The aux input is what I am after.
Here is the whole system...

A-10 Changer
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/P1181524.jpg

Here are some of the 151 amps...
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/P1051392-sm.jpg

Boston Acoustics
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/NOS1239.jpg

EQ's 
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/P1181508.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/P1051405.jpg

Crossovers
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/P1181504.jpg


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

tomtomjr said:


> The A-10 has a cool display/remote. Don't think I can use the changer at a high volume since it is 1st gen. The aux input is what I am after.
> Here is the whole system...
> 
> A-10 Changer
> ...


I see a set of Boston 763's in there... the best set of car speakers I have ever owned... still have them. I liked the C700's too but never had any of those. The CFT tweeter is a sliky smooth sounding tweeter!!


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool build can't wait to see it finished..


----------



## vladd (Dec 9, 2005)

definitely subscribing to this, should be crazy.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Would you ever want to sell one of those Clarions?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Arc said:


> Would you ever want to sell one of those Clarions?


No, keeping them. Thanks for asking. (Selling off a lot of vintage-old school car audio though). I have one in the orig box, and one I use for my shop sub (box measures 42x42x22). I test amps with it and piss the neighbors off (I am in a rural area too)... Plus a lot of family and friends pose with it. You would be amazed at how many people want their pic taken with a big speaker, and how many of my neighbors hate it.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> I test amps with it and piss the neighbors off (I am in a rural area too)... Plus a lot of family and friends pose with it. You would be amazed at how many people want their pic taken with a big speaker, and how many of my neighbors hate it.


I'm dying over here, imagining photo albums full of pictures like this:









Pretty awesome.

"Is that an earthquake?? Here in Texas??"
" no it's just that ****in neighbor guy 2 miles down the road"


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

nuts


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW!!! I had one of those Sony A10's also...I loved it. Had like a 15ft cable on the remote so you could sit in the car next to it an drun your system if you wanted.

And the case clamped shut with military ammo box-type clamps.

Look forward to seeing more of this!


Turborusty


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

This looks like it's going to be a fun ride. Any updates?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm about an hour away from you. When you get that thing done I'd like to take a listen. I'll bring the beer


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

If your just an hour away, you won't need to go anywhere. Just open a beer and sit back


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

epifant said:


> If your just an hour away, you won't need to go anywhere. Just open a beer and sit back



True that!


----------



## tonyesc76 (Oct 18, 2008)

damn is all i can say when you get it hooked up aim it towards ft worth i am sure i could hear it...


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I had to take a break on the project. Low on extra funds, and that means I have to work more. This economy sucks, and is taking a toll on my extra $$$. Hopefully, things will pick up in a week or two and I will be able to get back on the install. Thanks for all the interest. I am anxious to have it going and will try really hard to have at least the sub installed soon. Will update some more then.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Have a look at this http://sound.westhost.com/project48.htm it might be perfect for this project, it works on the principle of using a driver below it's resonant freq, which if you place a sub in a very small enclosure it's resonant freq's increases as the box gets smaller so by squeezing it in a box that raises the Fs to your xover point or higher you can cleanly run it below Fs and it controls the natural rolloff by applying some kind of shelved EQ so not only do you end up with a tiny box but also something that can play lower then it would have normally. 

I may not have all the technical stuff right so I suggest you read how it works to understand it, since I haven't read it enough times to fully grasp the concept.

Luke


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you test this last week? Heard reports of a 3.0 earthquake near Dallas.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> *as the box gets smaller so by squeezing it in a box that raises the Fs *
> Luke


You could raise the tuned frequency - Fc

The Fs would be raised by lightening up the moving mass [ lighter cones, spiders voicecoils,etc.., ]

In a large box a sub plays lower notes with less power

In a smaller box the range of frequencies move up on the scale

Not that everyone wouldn't love to build the smallest possible enclosure around a speaker and have it playing super low notes

Hoffmans Iron Law { killjoy }


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

This is badass.... really badass.

Aim it Northwest and fire her up when you're done... I wanna hear it.

This makes me wanna put a couple DD9515s in a Honda Z600.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok... I finally got the sub into the car. I am guessing this is the hardest part. At least physically. Should have made a Youtube video of what happens when my brother in law, a few beers, and me decide to put the sub into the car. Took awhile. We will be feeling it for days. Luckily my wife showed up in the middle of it because we were stuck. Had my brother in law in the front, me running around the car from front to back, pushing and pulling, and when my wife showed up, she pulled from the back. BOL pushed from the bottom, I pushed and pulled from the top, and it finally went into place. I am worn completely out from this. BUT, it is finally in. All 211-LBS of sub is in place. I had to tear out the previous wall, and redo it due to an error in cutting, this is a different wall. Looks the same, but has a tiny bit more MDF. And I didn't even have to take the door off. Now the work begins. Have to do the charging system, amps, carpet, make the rest of the box, wiring, suspension, ect... Then I have to clean the car. It is filthy. Enjoy the pics...
MORE PICS HERE...

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/1972 Honda Z600 Car/


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Thats just wrong........................


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

(Shakes head) but wants to hear it so bad with the 1812 playing.


----------



## M1A1 (Oct 4, 2008)

"Everything's bigger in Texas..."


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

That is so cool Can you even buy these subs anymore??? If so where at Cause I might be interested in a project like this.


----------



## google123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, I have to ask, uhm, what exactly is the point of this?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool build. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

google123 said:


> Ok, I have to ask, uhm, what exactly is the point of this?


Because it was there.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Tomtom, what kind of front stage will you be able to run with that beast?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

google123 said:


> Ok, I have to ask, uhm, what exactly is the point of this?


Since when do you have to have a point??


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

When you get it done point it due east so I can take a listen. Would love to hear the insanity at 20hz sometime.


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

NUTS!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> That is so cool Can you even buy these subs anymore??? If so where at Cause I might be interested in a project like this.


Last I heard, Audiobahn had 4 left. They made a total of 20. Retail was somewhere around $5k. Shipping will be a LOT. It has to go by freight. It was approx $700 shipping from Cali to Texas. Gas was cheaper then, so I am sure it will run more. The crate was huge. If you use a smaller crate, it might be a little cheaper.



google123 said:


> Ok, I have to ask, uhm, what exactly is the point of this?


Point is --- Because I want to. Biggest sub into one of the smallest cars. Just wanted to see if I could do it. Looks like it fits, so I am halfway there. Hopefully it will sound decent when finished. 



06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Tomtom, what kind of front stage will you be able to run with that beast?


Unsure. I have a lot of stuff to play with, but will narrow it down soon. I keep changing things up. I will settle on something as soon as the box is done. Will update when I figure it out.


Here is a pic with the seat in. I am doing some mock up tonight, and it looks like the seat will fit. I hooked up an 800W Harrison amp to it. Just couldn't wait. It moved the sub pretty good. Not great, but it was starting to move some air. Had the amp hooked up outside the car on my portable XM Helix, and it jammed. The roof flexes easier than I thought. And it sounded pretty good with just being a board and no box. Don't really want to run just a baffle board, but if it sounds decent, I will just detail it up, make a lot of supports, and pretend it is a trunk mount baffle board... Here is a pic with the seat...


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Amazing! I can't believe you even got it in, congratulations! Everything else should be cake in comparison.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

im sure its already been suggested but you might want to consider cutting some BIG holes in the rear of the car and running it I.B.?

will require the least power 

and sound the best (maybe)


----------



## pinflap (Jun 2, 2008)

that's awesome!


----------



## duck (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy Crap!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> That is so cool Can you even buy these subs anymore??? If so where at Cause I might be interested in a project like this.



http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=1911 Wrong sub in the pic, same model # though, I believe.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

tomtomjr said:


> ...


I LOLed


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I am having a hard time trying to find a way to fit one of the big power amps in the car. The only place I have found is pretty much going ahead with the Linear Power or the VLX 400 between the back seat and box, or under the passenger seat and building a false floor. I have a new pair of the Harrison 800w's that would work, but just don't think they will have the power to move the sub like it should be moving. I will work on it some more tonight and come up with something. I thought I had this part figured out, but it sure changed when the amps wouldn't fit...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

60ndown said:


> im sure its already been suggested but you might want to consider cutting some BIG holes in the rear of the car and running it I.B.?
> 
> will require the least power
> 
> and sound the best (maybe)


That's what I'd do. Just seal it off best you can around the baffle board then make it strong and pretty.


----------



## HawaiianBassHead (Sep 18, 2007)

pair of strappable larger amps would be my recommendation. I have a pair of xfire xp1400ds strapped @ .7ohms in my wife's car and I run it daily like that. they clamp more power than sundown 1500ds 1ohm and I doubt you could get a pair of 1500ds to run .7ohm strapped daily too successfully  I run a maxxlink also definitely would recommend these amps to anyone considering them. the MAIN reason I don't recommend them, is I see them in classifieds lately and want another pair so I figure if no one buys them for a while the sellers will keep dropping the prices lol. definitely get some vids. and not sure how you resist, I'd personally be free airing that thing with all the power I had available with the hatch closed... I'd probably run to a k-mart and get door sealing gasket cram a double layer around the hatch and go to town LOL AND make vids of the whole thing  audibly you'd know if the sub was stressing out. but I suppose possibly not over the sounds that car will be making LOL
very nice build. I'd recommend going to termpro or even ca.com as their are ALOT of guys with walls in those forums who'd give much more sound advice since alot of them have had multiple walls and are pretty well qualified to give structural advice on them. in fact big noise on termpro has a jackhammer in a cargo van he competes with. I definitely recommend the steel frame as well. IF you were to get into an accident there is no way in HELL wood alone will save you.. I don't care if it's 3 layers thick 3/4" mdf.. I've seen quite a few walls for 15"s that're 5+ 3/4" thick btw and doubt those would even hold in a bad crash. run on termpro and ca.com I'm sure someone on one of those forums with a wall has been in an accident there's so many of um after all. just some food for thought. definitely want to see vids of this thing going to town  also curious how loud it'll be on a new TL car closed at the dash


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on the safety of it. I was an audio repair tech / install for many years. I did a lot of these baffles, but none with a single speaker this size. Closest I did was a 21" American Pro Subwoofer (think that was the name of it) ... We put that one in an old bug. Sounded good on a Zues VIII per coil. I plan on doing a lot of brackets out of 1/4 steel. I think 4-5 brackets going from the mounting hole of the sub to a welded in floor plate should hold it no matter what happens. Being that the car is so small, any accident would be fatal. The weight of the car is only 1300 lbs. Add in about 400-lbs for audio. So 1700 lbs minus me. Doubt I would survive a truck hit. I think this will be mainly for around town. Will trailer it on my 10ft trailer to shows, ect... It is a little longer than a smart car, but narrower. The maximum interior width is 45 inches at the bottom of the doors towards the back. Basically, any type of wreck will hurt. The sub scares me, but an accident of any type at a high speed will be bad. I will drive it like I am on my Harley. In fact, the motor is a 600cc motorcyle motor. (factory) ... 

ON ANOTHER NOTE---
Does anyone have any Harrison Labs 1600W or 3200W amps? I can use a pair of them. Prefer the 3200w, but might be able to use the 1600w...
I have a really nice VLX 400 or a VLX 200 to trade possibly... 
Or maybe some other audio gear. Would like to try these on the sub... 
Let me know if you do.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's what I'd do. Just seal it off best you can around the baffle board then make it strong and pretty.


I think this is the way I have to go. Just not enough room for a box. The guy in Finland that put one in a Fiat (the green one on the internet) , hit 147dB with his box, but even he says his box is too small. He says it is really loud though. After playing mine, I think it was in the 135 range. But very loud at 20-30hz. His Fiat is about the same size as my Z600. Mine is 3 inches narrower than his, but pretty much the same size everywhere else. So, baffle board it is !!!

Today, I took a quick video. I hooked up a US Amps VLX 400 to it using a XM/MP3 player. The baffle is far from sealed, but it gives me the general idea of how it sounds. Took only a few minutes before it blew out the seal for the hatch. The video was took with a cheap Sony camera, so it only kinda shows the sub move. But in person, you can see the car "breathe". I have a feeling the back glass is going to blow out after I get the eq's, caps, and batteries in place. Flexes about a half inch so far. Might have to change it to plexi. 

QUICK Crappy VIDEO BELOW>>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LySlJzsx4BE


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! I don't think I can anything else...


----------



## robspeed325i (Nov 8, 2008)

wow is right... just WOW!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I would definitely get on CA.com and start taking to some of the big power guys.. 

So, you are going to try IB... Man... vent it outside.. cut out the floor somewhere and make a nice solid frame for it to renforce... you may even consider making some brackets for the hatch, so when it is closed you could run a few small threaded rods through it, to the brackets, and seriously clam it down... 

Then you have to worry about the glass, both on the hatch and the side windows... 3/4" plexi should suffice.. ... 

You'll never get a "great" seal with the baffle board and the side windows the way it sits.. BUT, if you were to use black plexi for the side windows, you could use some sort of sealant right to the windows and not have the ugly mess shown.. 

The thought of using that HUGE LP was awesome, but you can get more power from newer gear, strapping like BassHead mentioned sounds like the only way to get what you need, that and a nuclear reactor


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Do you guys remember that scene in Back To The Future when Marty sets up that HUGE system and then lights up that guitar? 

That's what will happen when this goes off the first time


----------



## alienworkshop27 (Apr 14, 2009)

i would really love to know what this honda is like right now!


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this going to be run via head unit?  

Just kidding...


----------



## jingle-jangle (Dec 27, 2008)

wait,,,, i think i hear it!! (from 1000+miles away.. )


----------



## vellocet (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope you take this to some car show at some point. I would travel to hear this.


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Reinforce the windshield?


----------



## waialeeagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice--a sonic solution to the world's energy crisis.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!
I'd like to hear it someday when you are done...I'm just north of Ft Worth.

Couple questions...

What is the xmax on that sub?
How did you find such a wife who tolerates this?  What does she make you tolerate in return? :surprised:
Did you think about reinforcing the hatch somehow if doing IB?
Would really like to know what that thing hits at like 20Hz when you get it metered.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this thread back around. It has been at least 5 or 6 weeks since I worked on it. I am going to pull the sub soon, and go with a box rather than free-air. All it does with free-air is go LOW. Really low. Low, low, low!!! Does not do much on the higher frequencies. Here is a short video of a test disc I tried at 5hz, 10hz, and 15hz. Plays fine till about 30hz free-air, then peters out... I think that I can get about 12ft of airspace in a box if I try really hard. That is the next step in the build. This video is with a pair of Harrison Labs 800 Class D amps. (tiny amps). During the test on video, you will hear a support brace break loose in the car... See video below.

YouTube - 34 Inch Subwoofer test - 5hz 10hz 15hz - Audiobahn AWT34X in Honda z600







.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Good Luck 

Can't wait to hear Late Night Tip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWm_rFbsSss


----------



## rynakus (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow! Can't wait to get updates and see the final product.


----------



## jingle-jangle (Dec 27, 2008)

yea! or more precisely FEEL the final product... AHAHAHA!!!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope to do some work on it this weekend. Have to remove the sub and start the box. I think removing the sub will be about a days work. Taking it out will be about an hour, and then a day to recover from moving it. It will wear you out quick moving this thing around...


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

He He subed !!!!


----------



## frankmehta (Jan 20, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back around. It has been at least 5 or 6 weeks since I worked on it. I am going to pull the sub soon, and go with a box rather than free-air. All it does with free-air is go LOW. Really low. Low, low, low!!! Does not do much on the higher frequencies. Here is a short video of a test disc I tried at 5hz, 10hz, and 15hz. Plays fine till about 30hz free-air, then peters out... I think that I can get about 12ft of airspace in a box if I try really hard.



Why do you think you'll get more output at higher frequencies if you put it in a box? Unless you go with a high-Q alignment, theoretically* the only thing putting it in a box will accomplish is reducing the low frequency output, and it might be easier to do that with EQ instead. I'm assuming that you have a good IB arrangement at the moment. Better IB = more output at low frequencies.

* - of course there could be some cancellation going on, which would result in a notch in the bass response at higher frequencies. I'd check with an RTA first before pulling the sub and rebuilding the box. Or, simply open the back of the car during testing, to see if there's any change in output.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Now that's an old school who's who right there!! Arc's Dimetrious Karabinis had about 5-6 of those 151A's in a Grand Torino in the late 80's... still remember that system.



Would anybody have any pics of this car as I have a 73 Gran Torino Fastback as my next project, the trunk is absolutely MASSIVE. 

Tom all I can say is WOW what a project!!!!


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

YouTube - Subwoofer 32" - 800 liter


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Morts said:


> Would anybody have any pics of this car as I have a 73 Gran Torino Fastback as my next project, the trunk is absolutely MASSIVE.
> 
> Tom all I can say is WOW what a project!!!!



I'll have to scan the article.


----------



## dashan (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know whether brain cells will die in that strong magnetic field created by the sub.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> I'll have to scan the article.



Thank you sir much would be appreciated.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet you can probably put that honda on "N" and move while bassing. Now thats going green.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't messed with this project in awhile. Sorry... Been hunting parts for my other project. Granted, the Honda is neat, but my 62 Vette is 1st in line... I don't have a lot more to go on the Vette. But when it is done, I will get back full-force on the Honda. Mainly just hunting down parts for the Vette. Here is where it is now. Fresh paint. Doors will be hung on Friday or so. Then interior, glass, hard-top, wiring, original AR T70 wheel resto, ect... Then a stealth old-school system. Will get done soon...


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> He is the only person I remember from back in the day doing things the way we do them today. He had 3 - 6" Morels in each door and Electrovoice 15's. Morel didn't have any car drivers then, and Electrovoice still doesn't that I know of. I don't know if he did his own installs or not... there was some pretty trick stuff in that Torino for the 80's. Those amps were all anodized red, all three pieces... he fused two eq faces together and had them screened again to match original... in the late 80's... it's hard to find someone today to screen something for you.
> 
> Ahh memories!!


I remember that car well, Black Widow.. He is the guy who gave me soooo many ideas back in the day.. When I built my first system using an RF Power 1000 and four punch tens in my El Camino I couldn't find a good set of speakers for the front that'd take the power and he talked me in to building a set of Morels up like he did.. Man did that system ROCK.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> He is the only person I remember from back in the day doing things the way we do them today. He had 3 - 6" Morels in each door and Electrovoice 15's. Morel didn't have any car drivers then, and Electrovoice still doesn't that I know of. I don't know if he did his own installs or not... there was some pretty trick stuff in that Torino for the 80's. Those amps were all anodized red, all three pieces... he fused two eq faces together and had them screened again to match original... in the late 80's... it's hard to find someone today to screen something for you.
> 
> Ahh memories!!


Hey Jason, do you know any one that can make a custom mylar/plastic screen cover for a LP PA-II?

Also I have a 12" EV EVM12L (classic old school subwoofer) it hits pretty loud for just 200watts. Man it sounds like a concert (at 200HZ). I remember this old school rapper "DJ NAS D" came with this song called "My Cadillac" and he mentions "TEN EV 12's so you know I raise HELL, Ten EV 12's with the BOOM BOOM in my trunk" in the music video he even showed his custom enclosure in the trunk of a classic Cadillac with TEN EV 12's.


----------



## Butts (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG!!!...That's f***n' serious!


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

That´s a realy big sub ....
Are you crazy??? LOL

nahhhh it´s simply envy ....


----------

